# Wii Friends Codes



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Wii owners, how do you get your Wii FCs? Had a look around and it aint obvious...also what's your FCs?

Cheers,

KE










Did look for the other thread but couldn't find it in the search...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2007)

Right, found it. Mine's:

0142 4058 6181 8261


----------



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2007)

4352-5383-9338-6905

Don't think any of the online games even use these code's do they?

Anyway that's mine, and i don't have any games you can play online yet. Although I've got Brain Academy on way. Think that can connect to wiiconnect24?


----------



## cybershot (Sep 5, 2007)

If anyone has Mario Striker's my friend code for that is 146138-875531

God knows how everyone i've played online on that get's so frecking good, I get my arse well and truely beaten every time.


----------



## tommers (Sep 6, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> If anyone has Mario Striker's my friend code for that is 146138-875531
> 
> God knows how everyone i've played online on that get's so frecking good, I get my arse well and truely beaten every time.



yeah, me too.  I didn't like that game - it's not really a football game, it's too stop start.  You get the ball, you start running and somebody drops a big red shell on you.  

Still, I'll get my code when i get home and stick it up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 30, 2007)

KE> Did you request to be my friend?

I think Nintendo are such angels in trying to protect us that we both have to add each other before it let's you talk. E.g. It doesn't tell you someone want's to be your friend.

I'll add you in a bit anyway!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2007)

Heh. Nope, was about to then my internet went tits up...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 4, 2008)

are there many games out that use wiiconnect yet ?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 29, 2008)

Bumping this - we need friends!

Animal Crossing
Jude
Cork
2331-0329-4269.

I'll add my Mario Kart code too, although I'm really bad at it. The sprog might whup you at it though. 

What other games have codes?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, Mario Kart code is 3566-4431-9574 (Jude).


----------

